# Thoughts



## chris420.cc (Jan 9, 2022)

How tall should the average hight be for a walking staff.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I've seen references which say armpit height, some say bottom of your sternum. One said your elbow should be at 90 degrees when gripping it.
I think it's more of a user's choice. Whatever is comfortable.


----------



## chris420.cc (Jan 9, 2022)

dww2 said:


> I've seen references which say armpit height, some say bottom of your sternum. One said your elbow should be at 90 degrees when gripping it.
> I think it's more of a user's choice. Whatever is comfortable.


Thank you.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

I would say don't worry about what "other" people suggest for the size of a stick.
get a six footer and walk around with it for a few days, weeks, or months.
THEN - you will know where your hand normally is for your comfort and how tall YOU would like for it to be.
and there you have it - perfectly sized stick for YOU.


----------

